# 11 month old GSD's out there!



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

How many pounds does your 11 month pup weigh?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Hunter4628 said:


> How many pounds does your 11 month pup weigh?


My guy's 11 months and probably around 60-65 pounds and 24" at the withers. Skinny, lanky, and has a lot of filling out to do. I'd guess he'll probably top out about 75 when he's fully mature. 

Weight isn't really something I'm ever concerned with. He's healthy, active, fit, and has a great appetite. That's all you can really ask for.


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Our pup is oversized - 28" at the shoulders, a lean 75lbs, maybe 80. Just turned 11 months. 










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Empire is 11 months old and weighs 85.3 pounds at 24.5".

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Juliem24 (Jan 4, 2014)

My guy was 85 lb at 11 months, he's 14 months now and 93.


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

Hunter4628 said:


> How many pounds does your 11 month pup weigh?


Your turn.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vprasad (May 17, 2013)

Oh god. You guys will probably think that my boy is overweight. But he isn't and he weighs 104 pounds. Yeah. You can see his ribs....


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

The real question should be how well behaved is your 11 month old? Weight isn't all that important in the scheme of things. I honestly haven't weighed mine ever since he got his last set of puppy shots.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

My pup weighs 72lbs. Vet says he's on the low end but he is very fit active puppy. He is definitely well behaved. He is gentle and kind with everyone/other pets


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

boomer11 said:


> The real question should be how well behaved is your 11 month old? Weight isn't all that important in the scheme of things. I honestly haven't weighed mine ever since he got his last set of puppy shots.


He's extremely well behaved, I just was curious about other 11 month olds


----------



## Phantom (May 9, 2013)

She was born May 7, so about 11 months. She was just weighed yesterday 71lbs. I think she is very well behaved. I expected from all my reading that she would be a royal pain between 6 months to a bit over a year, especially since this was my first dog and I wasn't completely certain what I was doing, but she is great.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Dax was 65lbs when he was 11 months old. He has gained only a couple ounces. Still has a lot of filling out to do though.


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

Athena is 1 year May 3rd and she is 24 inches and 56 pounds. She has a lot of filling out to do. My baby is all fur! Soaking wet she looks so petite.


----------



## Oliver'smom (Aug 15, 2013)

*11.5 months old*

Ollie weighs 80 lbs. and is 11.5 months (turns 1 on April 15th). He has not filled out yet and is pretty lean so I think he will finish about 95~ish. Not sure of his height measurement.


----------

